# 2014 Fish Pictures



## XUbassfishing

Figured I would start a thread so people could post fish pictures, I think it would be sweet to see what it looks like at the end of the year if a lot of people post. I'll start it with one.


----------



## db1534

This is gonna be a fun thread

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## db1534

My 2014 so far

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GMR_Guy

34" 21lb 2 oz carp.


----------



## garhtr

Good Idea---- should be fun


----------



## trailbreaker

garhtr house will love those


----------



## nis1

Got this guy at a private lake where I work. First fish of 2014!!!!


----------



## luredaddy

33" 13 lb Snook , 30" 10 lb Redfish, both released.


----------



## Riverbum

4/2/2014


----------



## Cat Mangler

First fish of the year and, first out of the ice ever for me, 7" y perch:








Caught some small gills and a couple channels around same couple ice trips but nothing to spectacular. Had an 8-10# channel on but broke off at ice. Crazy!

Biggest of the 25 or so crappie of the year, maybe 6-7":








First and only LMB of the year so far, just barely 12":








Didn't take a pic of live fish but, here is the end results of mine and my wife and kids' first ever rainbow trouts, YUMMY!


----------



## TurtleJugger

Two small Channel Cats and BAIT!


----------



## fishhunt87

first picture is 8 crappies 11-12 inches from Grand Lake on 3/24
next picture is 15 crappies 9-11 inches from Indian on 3/27
and the last two are from Maumee on 4/1


----------



## GarrettMyers




----------



## Orville Wrong

Eastwood Lagoon, Dayton:


----------



## BMayhall

So far this is my biggest in 2014

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 9Left

Ice fishing this year...


----------



## 9Left

More ice fishing...


----------



## jmpmstr1998

A friends brother nailed this one in Alabama. And 7 others of similar size. All released.


----------



## Scum_Frog

awesome day on Erie this year!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker

BMayhall said:


> So far this is my biggest in 2014
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


marsh already open


----------



## garhtr

A few feisty R-bows. Small but fun


----------



## Bassnpro1

18.75" 5.20lbs weighed and measured.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sammerguy




----------



## BadMeat

I need one of those xavier bass fishing shirts. They didn't have anything like that when I went there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Riverbum




----------



## lb196704

Went to a private pond and had some success on Tuesday...also caught a wiper but didn't have the phone handy to snap a picture...First catfish was 8 lb 3 oz...second one was 6lb 4oz...

Sent from my VS930 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## XUbassfishing

Chocolate milk 15" bass, ultra pale because of the water color.


----------



## garhtr

A Hard fighting Drum !


----------



## kingofamberley

This is all I got so far 








But I think it's a shiner, which is cool because I've never caught one before!


----------



## trailbreaker

kingofamberley said:


> This is all I got so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I think it's a shiner, which is cool because I've never caught one before!



it is i caught them at winton woods near the boat house


----------



## Dandrews

kingofamberley said:


> This is all I got so far
> But I think it's a shiner, which is cool because I've never caught one before!
> 
> 
> trailbreaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is i caught them at winton woods near the boat house
Click to expand...

SheeshNow everybodys gonna be crowding the boat house @ Winton Woods


----------



## Cat Mangler

Dandrews said:


> SheeshNow everybodys gonna be crowding the boat house @ Winton Woods


Heading there now!!!

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Zachthebear

First bass of 2014

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mason52

42" musky


----------



## tunnelofD

kingofamberley said:


> This is all I got so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I think it's a shiner, which is cool because I've never caught one before!




Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app
I caught that same shiner last week beat you to it


----------



## trailbreaker

Cat Mangler said:


> Heading there now!!!
> 
> Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


with all this rain winton might be flooded


----------



## BigFoot158

Where was the 42 inch musky caught at?


----------



## ride135

Big Spot, not caught in Ohio


----------



## FishFrenzy89

Caught yesterday


----------



## Stekor

Took my boy out a few weekends ago... He's been bugging me and my wife to go fishing with Daddy so as soon as it was warm enough to hit a pond, I took him out. Just tossed some minnows looking for crappie for him to reel in, and he had a blast. Ended up catching more tiny lmb than crappie, but I think he's hooked! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mattman1341

Monster lunker!


----------



## inrll

Picked up this fatty Saturday.


----------



## Cat Mangler

inrll said:


> Picked up this fatty Saturday.


I don't think fatty quite described that. That's good ole American obesity extreme!


----------



## garhtr

Snapped this pic of Riverbum---- Caught this Smallie on his First cast with a New Reel. How lucky is that.


----------



## Intimidator

My son Dale's first Walleye (on a swimbait)....now he's hooked!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## XUbassfishing

Miami Whitewater 3.5 pounder. 19.2"


----------



## BMayhall

Sharon Woods 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishhunt87

Went to Maumee for the weekend. 10 fish between three on Saturday and on Sunday there was four of us and we were all limited out by 10am. This morning I hit up Eastwood Lagoon since everyone keeps posting about it. Only managed two dink largemouth in an hour or so.


----------



## weekend angler

My 31inch mirror carp first of the yr.

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## garhtr

A pretty Saugeye


----------



## GarrettMyers

garhtr said:


> A pretty Saugeye


That's a sauger... Makes it even more impressive, cool pic.


----------



## Riverbum

a better day to fish than work


----------



## garhtr

Hard fighting Buffalo


----------



## Core_d

My fist fish of the year and my first wiper ever. 8# 27"

PS that sauger was pretty.


----------



## im faster

[/IMG]


----------



## FishFrenzy89

caught this 4 pounder from my kayak today.


----------



## ride135

Big crappie


----------



## jimcafc

ride135 said:


> Big crappie
> View attachment 95002


That thing is a pig! Did you get the size?


----------



## Fishman43078

CJ Channel Cat. They are buried in the mud eating dead shad. Covered in mud. This guy weighed about 4 lbs and looked like he had eaten a softball.
Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Alex_Combs

Memorable catches of 2014 this far;










26 lb mirror carp.










4 1/2 pound golden Redhorse.










First brown trout!


----------



## fishingful

Had a pretty good year so far. March got 2 of the biggest walleye I have caught. 11.5 and 12 lb 32in 2 days in a row on Erie. Then April gave me a 36 in pike at mosquito. This past weekend I got a 23 in channel crappie fishing on 4 lb test.


----------



## TurtleJugger

Had a tough time beating the skunk this spring but this year is starting to look better.


----------



## Catzilla

Good year so far 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bazzin05

And he still had a tail of a big shad sticking out of his gullet.


----------



## garhtr

A couple of pretty rainbows from todays trip.


----------



## cali2ohio




----------



## Dandrews




----------



## trailbreaker

nice LMB what did you catch him or her on


----------



## 9Left

Dandrews said:


>


Dandrews..frame that picture...it's really good


----------



## dstiner86

9Left said:


> Dandrews..frame that picture...it's really good


Id have to agree the color on that bass looks amazing and the size too! Thats a framer and a heck of a gloat too! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Riverbum

A nice fat spot


----------



## kingofamberley

Hit the creek for a few hours but only managed one:

I saw a bunch more, but I think they are starting their spawning ritual; they were holding their ground, very territorial, but not too interested in my offerings. Just chasing away other bass. I'll let them be for a while and focus on the sunfish.


----------



## garhtr

A couple of colourful R/bow


----------



## Crawdude

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## turboedfish

Caught this pig 8lb bass out of lake white










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ThePeaches289

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews




----------



## trailbreaker

Dandrews said:


>


awesome catch dandrews


----------



## Riverbum

Night Bite


----------



## GarrettMyers

A few random ones that weren't worth doing reports for. Fish are from LMR, EF and farm pond. I got my friend that doesn't fish much on some crappie at EF. 















Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews

Crawdude said:


>


This picture is killing me!!
It&#8217;s awesome!!


----------



## Bassnpro1

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigFoot158

Not the greastest but aleast something.

http://www.kayakwars.com/anglerprofile.php?anglerid=4384


----------



## Dandrews

Nice bluegill from Indiana


----------



## Shovelseeker

Ohio river blue!


----------



## Intimidator

Since I had only 1 eye after the surgery, i wanted to take a pic, but the sun was in my eye...I Didn't expect it would turn out so nice...by accident!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## inrll

Laurel River Lake this past weekend. Came in at 20 inches.


----------



## GarrettMyers

Although I have a moral dilemma over posting someone else's fish, I decided to go forward with it. My friend isn't on the board and it's a hell of a fish. Caught it at EF while bass fishing. I'll leave the weight out since the pic doesn't really do it justice. Last thing I want to do is get an argument over another dude's fish 




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## whodeynati

GarrettMyers said:


> Although I have a moral dilemma over posting someone else's fish, I decided to go forward with it. My friend isn't on the board and it's a hell of a fish. Caught it at EF while bass fishing. I'll leave the weight out since the pic doesn't really do it justice. Last thing I want to do is get an argument over another dude's fish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Looks like it was caught during a tournament. I bet he got a chub when he hooked into that. Hellava fish!


----------



## trailbreaker

inrll said:


> Laurel River Lake this past weekend. Came in at 20 inches.



if you threw your name in to catch a 20''er or more you would have won
so much for me trying


----------



## GarrettMyers

whodeynati said:


> Looks like it was caught during a tournament. I bet he got a chub when he hooked into that. Hellava fish!



Yeah, Tuesday night tourney. He catches so many shovelhead out there when he's bass fishing he thought that's what it was at first. I swear he catches more than 90% of the guys that target them. I've fished tourneys with him, and he always gets so pissed when he catches other fish besides LMB. As you can see, he even cracked a little smile on that one. 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Shovelseeker

Tell him to throw some of that shovel head luck my way....I'm yet to even catch 1 this year. Lol


----------



## Orville Wrong

trailbreaker said:


> if you threw your name in to catch a 20''er or more you would have won
> so much for me trying


Wrong state. My name's not in either, but I assume you have to catch the fish in Ohio at least or someone would just go to Dale Hollow for a day and that would be that.


----------



## TurtleJugger




----------



## BigFoot158

First flattie of the season.


----------



## Crappieman420

Fremont white bass and a sheephead...5/22

Land Big Fish !!!!!


----------



## nw1

White bass maumee river


----------



## nw1

Big bass caught while fly fishing for gills and sunfish


----------



## Riverbum

High water hybrid


----------



## kingofamberley

Aggressive little guy whacked a foam popper almost as big as him!


----------



## yakfisherman33

17 pound blue cat. My Biggest fish of the year so far!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## dlancy

Largest pike of the year so far in the cuyahoga river










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TurtleJugger

Caught this bad boy yesterday.


----------



## Randall

Bigmouth Buffalo...I think my 1st ever


----------



## jwoods

ceasars creek


----------



## GarrettMyers

Hollow body frog in heavy moss


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews

GarrettMyers said:


> Hollow body frog in heavy moss
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Looks more like a largemouth on the grass to me, and a pretty nice one at that!


----------



## fishslim

23" largemouth bass on a Big Joshy 3.25 Lime Swimbait. Caught on Alum Creek around midnight of a point edge.


----------



## garhtr

Night Shift


----------



## SMBHooker

GarrettMyers said:


> Hollow body frog in heavy moss
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Nice Garrett, I just picked up some new frogs. Now I need to pick up one dem hawgs son!


----------



## Bass Dude

51 inch White Amur










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left

Mad river walley...16.5"


----------



## jeepguyjames

May 2014 Lake Erie


----------



## trailbreaker

jeepguyjames said:


> May 2014 Lake Erie




wow nice haul


----------



## ThePeaches289

Bass Dude said:


> 51 inch White Amur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


This photo is cracking me upppp!!! haha


----------



## Stealth14Angler

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Crawdude

Stealth14Angler said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Great photo!


----------



## Stealth14Angler

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishstories

Newbie kayak guy first catches.


----------



## Fishstories

Figured out how to post pics in this one.


----------



## [email protected]

Pictures from 2014 so far...


----------



## KayakBassin3

my two best fish so far for the 2014 season the first one is a 4.5lb and the second is a 5.5lb pig.

















Sent from my iPod touch using Ohub Campfire


----------



## garhtr

A pair of Handsome river fish


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ThePeaches289 said:


> This photo is cracking me upppp!!! haha


All the fish needs is a cigarette hanging out of his mouth


----------



## FishFrenzy89

18 incher caught thursday from the yak at a public lake


----------



## FishFrenzy89

This one is 20 inches caught from another public lake today.. Both from my kayak.


----------



## trailbreaker

[email protected] said:


> Pictures from 2014 so far...




were gonna have to meet at the B street dam some day


----------



## LastShadow

Muskie caught on 6/14 at CC. there is some dispute regarding the length of this fish, but no dispute regarding its future-my weber grill


----------



## yakfisherman33

LastShadow said:


> Muskie caught on 6/14 at CC. there is some dispute regarding the length of this fish, but no dispute regarding its future-my weber grill


Nice fish! It'll be even better once you get it on that grill!



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Switch21

Here are some pictures on my phone of this years catches so far! 













































Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## garhtr

Late Nite on The LMR


----------



## Saugeye Tom

LastShadow said:


> Muskie caught on 6/14 at CC. there is some dispute regarding the length of this fish, but no dispute regarding its future-my weber grill


now that sounds nasty!


----------



## dlancy

My first Erie walleye this past weekend.










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheTrueFisherman

CPR to fight another day!


----------



## dstiner86

Did a yak trip today with a buddy both caught our pb smallies the guy in the white (me) measured 18.5" and chunky ...17" in on my buddies.... caught a few more not as big but still good fishing overall a good day!
















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GarrettMyers

25" channel cat LMR on a swimbait


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## trailbreaker

awesome sir


----------



## GarrettMyers

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86

U








Finally caught my first ever flathead(while targeting bass I must add) hit my crank came in slow saw the light then freaked. Was a fun fight just to land it in the yak then after it sat so nicely while i snapped a pic it decided to flip out off camera and give me another run to get it back in!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stealth14Angler

2nd 20 plus incher of the year.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Crawdude

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FishFrenzy89

31" 10 pound walleye.. Caught out of state.


----------



## garhtr

A few hard fighting bottom-feeders from The LMR


----------



## dstiner86

A nice smallies caught today on my local flow. Big acrobatic and a hell of a catch.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GarrettMyers

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## JigheadJBoy




----------



## trailbreaker

awesome catch


----------



## savethetrophies

Sent from my SM-N900T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dstiner86

Finally broke my bad luck at a local flow a few miles from my house (literally never caught anything in several attempts) with a small smallies..short while later had a big hit and lost it ....twice.. then my buddy pulled this pike out of where I lost my two bites just after I lost my second. Even tho I got a bit salty I gladly took a pic with it.


----------



## Core_d

Nice fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Crawdude

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfires


----------



## garhtr

Last Full-Moon fishing trip ? ?


----------



## dstiner86




----------



## FishFrenzy89

Been slaying some good ones consistently lately.


----------



## Crawdude

[/URL][/IMG]

Lunchtime urban fishing


----------



## jaws01

The last 2 weeks my sons small mouth 2 good saugeyes 30in flat head 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jck1961

Nice jig&craw fish caught in early May.








3 more fell for the jig&craw.








Cranking a DT16 through some deep timber in early August.


----------



## zack2345

Jck1961 where did you catch them toads ?


----------



## garhtr

My last day of ''Bottom Fishing'' for this year.


----------



## trailbreaker

caught this drum at the GMR in hamilton.. on a skunk color rooster tail


----------



## GarrettMyers

trailbreaker said:


> caught this drum at the GMR in hamilton.. on a skunk color rooster tail



Atta boy, TB!!! Good work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers

One of them thar cricks








Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jck1961

Zack2345, I caught those bass at Forked Run Lake. It is located in Meigs Co.


----------



## SMBHooker

trailbreaker said:


> caught this drum at the GMR in hamilton.. on a skunk color rooster tail


Yeah TB, way to pluck a fish from the water!!


----------



## trailbreaker

SMBHooker said:


> Yeah TB, way to pluck a fish from the water!!



thanks i thought i had a snag


----------



## trailbreaker

GarrettMyers said:


> One of them thar cricks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



nice fishs from that thar crick


----------



## Detainer




----------



## TIC

I enjoy fishing. But I like catching a lot more! When the local fishing is slow and I need some "catching action" I call on my guide buddy Art Furguson on Lake Saint Clair. It's a short 4.5 hour drive from Cincinnati to Saint Clair Shores, just north of downtown Detroit. Here are some photos from our most recent trip on 9/9/2014. We boated 46 smallies in 8 hours and about half of them were 3-3.5 lbs.


----------



## seang22

Those are some monsters


jck1961 said:


> Nice jig&craw fish caught in early May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 more fell for the jig&craw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cranking a DT16 through some deep timber in early August.



Those are some monster bass


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker

a 5lb drum... a drum set


----------



## JigheadJBoy

That fish is Junk T.B! Throw it back!


----------



## ML1187

trailbreaker said:


> a 5lb drum... a drum set


YOU ON A ROLL TB!!!!! :handcuffs:


----------



## Flannel_Carp

winewomen&walleye said:


> That fish is Junk T.B! Throw it back!


A fish is a fish.


----------



## Detainer

winewomen&walleye said:


> That fish is Junk T.B! Throw it back!










Flannel_Carp said:


> A fish is a fish.


Yep. Drums are still fun to catch.


----------



## SMBHooker

trailbreaker said:


> a 5lb drum... a drum set


Those fish get no respect on Taledo Bend.


----------



## JigheadJBoy

Im joking. Before everyone gets offended.


----------



## JigheadJBoy

That happens a lot on here


----------



## bellbrookbass

TB gettin it done!


----------



## monte39

My first 50"


----------



## trailbreaker

dave caught a large mouth bass on a chartruse rosster tail


----------



## trailbreaker

monte39 said:


> My first 50"


my hat off to you sir


----------



## kingofamberley

Not a lot of time for fishing lately but I manage to here and there.


----------



## Detainer




----------



## dstiner86

Been doing well on smallies this year caught this about a week ago








Then this while wading this weekend. . Same hole different fish








Its been a lucky hole. Last four times fishing it I caught those and my buddy caught a pike and a hefty rock bass


----------



## monte39

trailbreaker said:


> my hat off to you sir


Thank you! Catching it was a rush the adrenaline was pumping for at least 24 hours after.


----------



## trailbreaker

monte39 said:


> Thank you! Catching it was a rush the adrenaline was pumping for at least 24 hours after.



welcome...i can't wait to land one


----------



## trailbreaker

went back to the GMR nice evening... saw dave we hit the point again
my line snapped and i tied on a walleye diver, first was a 6lbs flathead
second was a 10lb gar, dave told me i was lucky i barely had him hooked
hooked him on a fishing line someone hooked him before i thought it was a sauger when dave said step back he wasn't kidding my line was 8lbs


----------



## Stealth14Angler

No tape but the scale says 2.6lb


----------



## JigheadJBoy

That's a 10lb or 10inch Garr? 10 Garr?


----------



## savethetrophies

Nice fish TB


----------



## HOUSE

trailbreaker said:


> went back to the GMR nice evening... saw dave we hit the point again
> my line snapped and i tied on a walleye diver, first was a 6lbs flathead
> second was a 10 gar, dave told me i was lucky i barely had him hooked
> hooked him on a fishing line someone hooked him before i thought it was a sauger when dave said step back he wasn't kidding my line was 8lbs


Nice catches TBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB!!!!


----------



## SMBHooker

trailbreaker said:


> went back to the GMR nice evening... saw dave we hit the point again
> my line snapped and i tied on a walleye diver, first was a 6lbs flathead
> second was a 10 gar, dave told me i was lucky i barely had him hooked
> hooked him on a fishing line someone hooked him before i thought it was a sauger when dave said step back he wasn't kidding my line was 8lbs


Looks like it's TB's year! Wow, it's like the Twilight Zone. Keep it up man.


----------



## trailbreaker

winewomen&walleye said:


> That's a 10lb or 10inch Garr? 10 Garr?



LOL 10 lbs thanks for seeing my error


----------



## trailbreaker

why is there spots on the tail of that gar for? both fish caught on a walleye diver, right in the rapids


----------



## Flannel_Carp

trailbreaker said:


> why is there spots on the tail of that gar for? both fish caught on a walleye diver, right in the rapids












Looks right to me for a longnose man, good job!


----------



## E_Lin

You're killing me this year TB. Great work. Wish I could get out as much as you right now.


----------



## trailbreaker

E_Lin said:


> You're killing me this year TB. Great work. Wish I could get out as much as you right now.


welcome.. we need to hit the dam some time


----------



## HOUSE

E_Lin said:


> You're killing me this year TB...


I haven't heard anyone say that since my grandpa back in '72!!!


----------



## GarrettMyers

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy

trailbreaker said:


> went back to the GMR nice evening... saw dave we hit the point again
> my line snapped and i tied on a walleye diver, first was a 6lbs flathead
> second was a 10lb gar, dave told me i was lucky i barely had him hooked
> hooked him on a fishing line someone hooked him before i thought it was a sauger when dave said step back he wasn't kidding my line was 8lbs


Awesome Trailbreaker. I'm very happy to see you catching some fish. I hope we see lots more!


----------



## Roscoe

TB could be a sleeper.He might just be one of those 10-90 type of Fisherman.I knew you had some Heart! Keep 'em coming.Good Luck.

By the way TB,how about a Selfi with you and the hat I sent you?I hope you still have it cause it's a rather expensive $50.00 Collector's hat.


Roscoe


----------



## trailbreaker

Roscoe said:


> TB could be a sleeper.He might just be one of those 10-90 type of Fisherman.I knew you had some Heart! Keep 'em coming.Good Luck.
> 
> By the way TB,how about a Selfi with you and the hat I sent you?I hope you still have it cause it's a rather expensive $50.00 Collector's hat.
> 
> 
> Roscoe


i still have it next time i'm on the river i'll wear it


----------



## Dandrews

SheeshTrailbreaker gettin it done!! How bout THAT!!!
Congratulations!!!!


----------



## FishFrenzy89

Chunk from last night


----------



## GarrettMyers

FishFrenzy89 said:


> Chunk from last night



That's a monster of a green bass and a really cool picture, I'm digging it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FishFrenzy89

GarrettMyers said:


> That's a monster of a green bass and a really cool picture, I'm digging it


Thanks man! She went 5lbs 5oz


----------



## BaitWaster

FishFrenzy89 said:


> Chunk from last night


Amazing fish brother!


----------



## trailbreaker

Dandrews said:


> SheeshTrailbreaker gettin it done!! How bout THAT!!!
> Congratulations!!!!


thanks dandrews


----------



## E_Lin

HOUSE said:


> I haven't heard anyone say that since my grandpa back in '72!!!


A tuberculosis joke.







Yet another one of these instances where I wish this forum had rep...


----------



## Swervage

1st tarpon of the 2014 season deep in the Glades...


----------



## Detainer

Last weekend kayak fishing Englewood


----------



## EStrong

.


----------



## SConner

Fall smallie at 16.5 inches.


----------



## fallen513

We won the youth fishing tournament this morning with this 2 lb. 8 oz crappie.










2 years running!


----------



## trailbreaker

SConner said:


> Fall smallie at 16.5 inches.


lord a fat hawg


----------



## TIC

fallen513 said:


> We won the youth fishing tournament this morning with this 2 lb. 8 oz crappie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 years running!


Dang Seth, that's a heck of a crappie for these parts. Is that a private fishing club lake? I catch them that size and bigger when I fish with my dad down in Florida. But I've never caught one close to that size around here. Great job and I'm sure the little guy was stoked!


----------



## Stekor

Smallie on the Stillwater today


----------



## SMBHooker

SConner said:


> Fall smallie at 16.5 inches.


That is a Beauty Scott!!!


----------



## Detainer

EStrong said:


> I can live with the shirt but you gotta lose the hat Detainer. LOL...
> 
> The Yankees Win! The Yankees Win! The Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaakeeeees WIN!  The only reason I root for the NYY is because I can't stand the BoSox.


I officially don't like you now.... Lol just messin. I love the sox.


----------



## EStrong

Detainer said:


> I officially don't like you now.... Lol just messin. I love the sox.


I won't hold that against you, you're alright for a white boy. 


I like turtles!


----------



## Detainer

EStrong said:


> I won't hold that against you, you're alright for a white boy.
> 
> 
> I like turtles!


I do too but I've caught way too many eastern soft shells in the great Miami this year when I was trying to cats.


----------



## E_Lin

Only about the sixth time I've managed to get out all year and wet a line, but finally I managed to land something other than a bluegill. I was out with my son last night tossing around my favorite lipless crankbait when I landed this smallie.










My son was taking the picture with my new phone and he couldn't hold it still, so I had to edit it a lot to make it more visually pleasing. Plus, new phone that I am still playing around with, so there is that too.


----------



## Stekor

Got into a slew of largemouth on the GMR today. Here's one of them. This weekend has been a perfect weekend to get out on the water!


----------



## trailbreaker

E_Lin said:


> Only about the sixth time I've managed to get out all year and wet a line, but finally I managed to land something other than a bluegill. I was out with my son last night tossing around my favorite lipless crankbait when I landed this smallie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son was taking the picture with my new phone and he couldn't hold it still, so I had to edit it a lot to make it more visually pleasing. Plus, new phone that I am still playing around with, so there is that too.



nice fish... what kind of phone is it


----------



## "chillin"

Smallies were hitting great this day.


----------



## E_Lin

trailbreaker said:


> nice fish... what kind of phone is it


LG Volt. Cheap for an Android phone, but it works for me.


----------



## dstiner86

Not bad for the first fish of the day. Especially being that it was on the first cast. Caught a few more smaller all around the 14"-15 range and nice lmb but left my bag with my phone in the other side of the river so didnt get any pics of it  ..its been a good year for me on smallies hopefully weather stays good enough to squeeze in a few more wades down the river(s)


----------



## trailbreaker

E_Lin said:


> LG Volt. Cheap for an Android phone, but it works for me.


never heard of it


----------



## dstiner86

Have been trying to switch it up lately and target pike instead of smallies but I guess the smallies like me more.


----------



## fallen513

perch


----------



## Stekor

One from a quick trip out before work this morning...


----------



## MY BONNIE

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yakfisherman33

Little Bucket mouth with a nice sunset


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## JigheadJBoy




----------



## JigheadJBoy




----------



## JigheadJBoy

Tonight's catches. 










J


----------



## Detainer

JigheadJBoy said:


> Tonight's catches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J


I'm back! Nice cat. Can't wait to go fishing again


----------



## JigheadJBoy




----------



## dstiner86

Here's the inside of the mouth of a smallie I caught this sunday. Im guessing the mouse it was finishing up just wasn't as filling as it thought it would be.


----------



## JigheadJBoy

That's so cool


----------



## seang22

Real cool I wonder how it caught it


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86

seang22 said:


> Real cool I wonder how it caught it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


My guess is that little mouse gone for a swim at the wrong time lol brave thing to take a dip in river with smallies and pike looking to fill their bellies.


----------



## SConner

A couple of pictures from 9-30-14... My best topwater trip ever. My PB smallie at 20.25" and a nice 15 incher caught a few minutes later on the same lure.


----------



## seang22

SConner said:


> A couple of pictures from 9-30-14... My best topwater trip ever. My PB smallie at 20.25" and a nice 15 incher caught a few minutes later on the same lure.


Man those r great fish
Both r beautiful fish


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BaitWaster

Couple of decent Stillwater smallies caught on 10/2.


----------



## Stekor

I've been on a run of lmb on the Great Miami lately.. Here's one from tonight.


----------



## yakfish

Stekor said:


> I've been on a run of lmb on the Great Miami lately.. Here's one from tonight.


I've been catching quite a few largemouth on the river too. More than in past years that's for sure. I even got a 18.5 incher a couple weeks ago, best largemouth I've seen from the river.


----------



## yakfish

From yesterday


----------



## SConner




----------



## Stekor

Another GMR largemouth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker

caught this white bass hamilton dam on a chartreuse jig


----------



## Perch N' Crappie

Lake trout

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JigheadJBoy

16.5 inch channel cat I caught tonight


----------



## canoe carp killer

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## JigheadJBoy

wow where did you hook the turtle at canoe carp killer?


----------



## kparrott154

canoe carp killer said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


It looks like you're about to get the bad end of that deal.


----------



## trailbreaker

looks like Raphael from the teen age mutant ninja turtles


----------



## Dandrews

trailbreaker said:


> caught this white bass hamilton dam on a chartreuse jig


Holy crap TB, you've stepped it up!


----------



## Dandrews

canoe carp killer said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


This is creeping me out!!


----------



## EStrong

17" LMB


----------



## canoe carp killer

trailbreaker said:


> looks like Raphael from the teen age mutant ninja turtles



Hahaha that's what we said. That's "Flash Gordon" with the snapping turtle


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Eatsleepfish

I was hoping to get some skydives in today, but the clouds screwed that plan so I checked out some new water...


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

21.5" fish ohio saugeye today


----------



## garhtr

A few Rainbows


----------



## seang22

garhtr said:


> A few Rainbows



Nice trout, where at?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## canoe carp killer

october flatheads!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## canoe carp killer

two days ago personal best smallie on a joshy 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## chris1162

canoe carp killer said:


> october flatheads!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Would love to hear the story behind this pic? Is that you?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Crawdude

garhtr said:


> A few Rainbows


Nice. Reminds me that I need to get after some trout.


----------



## TIC

Since fishing was a bit off for me in Southwestern Ohio this year, I took a few trips up to Lake St. Clair to fish. 3 trips so far and we caught 44, 46 and 29 smallies with a few walleye, muskie, sheepshead, largemouth and rock bass thrown in for good measure. Here's a few pictures from our 10/1/2014 trip.


----------



## canoe carp killer

Flatheads were all alive on line in water and taken out for picture. I know that it will probably get some people fired up but they were all realeased and swam away just fine after the pics


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## canoe carp killer

Best flathead night I've ever had though. 8 were mine and two were Flash Gordon's. He did catch the biggest one though lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## HOUSE

FlashGordon said:


> Fisherman 3234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assure you this photo is real...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edward Catfish-Hands?
Click to expand...


----------



## FlashGordon

chris1162 said:


> FlashGordon said:
> 
> 
> 
> U catch any over 4 lbs?
> 
> 
> 
> 18 lbs was my best. Dana.Birrell got a 19.5 pounder.
> 
> Most the ones in CanoeCarpKiller's photo were in the 8-12 lbs range. And the one on the right, in the photo of me holding four fish was 10 lbs.
Click to expand...


----------



## Search4eyes




----------



## canoe carp killer

That ain't an "eye"! Beautiful carp though 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## canoe carp killer

Also what happened to the finger?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## EStrong

.


----------



## FishIgo

Big Kitty !!!!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

EStrong said:


> Prom Date, Kiss Me Baby!!! LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL that's funny


----------



## EStrong

Some green monkeys from October.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

EStrong said:


> Some green monkeys from October.


I've never seen a monkey with gills before... cool!!


----------



## trailbreaker

stillwater river


----------



## garhtr

Small creek fun  Shiners,chubs and skip-jacks


----------



## Crawdude

garhtr said:


> Small creek fun  Shiners,chubs and skip-jacks



Awesome! I really like your style!


----------



## kingofamberley

garhtr said:


> Small creek fun  Shiners,chubs and skip-jacks


Gotta love fly fishing those little creeks! That's pretty impressive to find a creek with skipjacks, was it was an Ohio River trib?


----------



## garhtr

Crawdude said:


> Awesome! I really like your style!


lol ----- No one who has actually seen me Fly-fish would say I had style. 
KOA --- Ohio river trib on the Ky side. 
Good-Luck and Good-fishing


----------



## Mr. Speed

Hey, I'm new to this site but I just wanted to post some of the fish that I caught on the GMR not really sure how to post pictures yet but here are the links:


----------



## garhtr

Cold-Day-- Mixed Bag


----------



## garhtr

A Few more Rainbows


----------



## HOUSE

Let me help you get those links working 
(you need a







before and after the direct link to the photo. -Sweet fish by the way!)


Mr. Speed said:


> Hey, I'm new to this site but I just wanted to post some of the fish that I caught on the GMR not really sure how to post pictures yet but here are the links:


----------



## garhtr

Probably my last trip for 2014. They weren't to big but a couple were awfully pretty and all were very scrappy. 
Good luck in the New Year !


----------

